# Mark and Sharon from UK wanting to move to canada



## harris2182 (May 1, 2008)

hi all. very informative site here. lots to read. my partner and i have just come back from a week in Toronto.

i`ve visited the East coast 5 times now this was Sharons first. i`ve wanted to move there since my first visit 5 years ago.

i am a Self employed Corgi registered plumbing & heating engineer. been told i`ll get in no problem.

couple of questions. will sharon be able to come in on my visa like you can in Oz? 

i`ve only just read that i cannot take my staff bull to Ontario? is this ban on this breed of dog all over Canada or just Ontario?

thanks for your help


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mark & Sharon,

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the Canada forum where you'll get more responses.

Good luck with your move - I moved from the UK to Australia in July 2007. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

